# I became a victim of a robbery today in London



## StufflerMike

Here's the list of watches stolen

1.	1956 Rolex Precision, cal. 1000
2.	Fulgor Alarm Watch, cal. AS 5008, gold plated, only 50 watches have been made
3.	1972 Gigandet, gold plated chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733,
4.	1990 Chronoswiss, gold plated chronograph with moon indication and pointer date, reference CH77951 SW, cal. Valjoux 7750,
5.	1990 Breitling Colt, Ref. A17035-0413 No. 28601, cal. ETA 2824-2,
6.	1972 Breitling SeaShark, ETA 2824-2, on stainless steel bracelet, collector’s item
7.	1939 Longinges, 18k, rectangular case, engraving on the back “Macalay Club 5” and “W.M.Scott, in absolutely stunning condition, rare
8.	2003 Rolex Submariner Date, reference 16610, No. Y 907354 (Box and certificate still with me)
9.	2002 Orient, Orienstar, GMT, Limited Edition, was only available on the Japanese market
10.	2005 Damasko DC 56, chronograph, serial number DC 56.0012, Valjoux 7750
11.	2007 Damasko DA 36, ETA 2836-2
12.	2010 Damasko DA 46, DA 46.0019, ETA 2836-2
13.	2001 Glashütte Original Flieger Chronograph, reference 39-31-07-07-04, cal. GUB 39-31, 
14.	2004 Stowa Antea Limited Edtion 17/500, cal. ETA 2640, 
15.	1990 Ladies Rado La Coupole No. 33773664, reference QD 9014 129.4077.4.015, Quartz, 
16.	Glashütte Original, ref. 10-31-01-0104, cal. GUB 10-30, 800 pieces have been produced
17.	2009 Ruhla Kampfschwimmer, Limited Edition of 999 pieces
18.	2009 Vickers Watch Company London Marine
19.	1964 Gallet Chronograph, cal. Landeron 149
20.	1968 Nivada Chronograph, “Aviator”, cal. Valjoux 23
21.	1970 Record by Longines, cal. ??
22.	2000 Jean Marcel chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7750
23.	2009 Laco Chronograph, Limited Edition No. 44/44, cal. Valjoux 7750, modified to bi-compax layout
24.	2010 Stowa Chronograph 1938, ca. Valjoux 7750 modified to bi-compax,
25.	2010 Jörg Schauer Chronograph Kulisse 10, Valjoux 7753
26.	1975 Certina 18k gold watch, inherited from my father. engraving on the back: “Zum 25. Hochzeitstag”
27.	2010 Laco Pilot watch, 42mm, ETA 2824-2
28.	2008 Archimede Pilot Chronograph, reference UA 7939-C1.2, cal. Valjoux 7750 
29.	2008 Archimede Pilot Original, Junghans cal. 687, rare and limited
30.	2008 Stowa Marine Date, cal. ETA 2824-2, 
31.	2010 Stowa Marine, cal. ETA 2801, limited edition, No. 11, engraving on the back 
32.	2006 Stowa Flieger, special edition (10 pieces worldwide), ETA 2801, 
33.	Seiko Spirit, reference SCV 003,
34.	2006 Stowa Seatime, Limited Edition, No. 73/75, very rare and sought for
35.	2005 Nomos Tangente, ca. Peseux 7001,
36.	1960 Stowa Diver’s watch
37.	2003 custom made Bethge watch, “Stuffler” printed on the dial
38.	2003 Zeno Pilot, reference 500A/SV, cal. ETA 2824-2, 
39.	Union chronograph, very rare and sought for, cal. GUB 26, 
40.	2009 Archimede Pilot XLH 45mm, cal. Unitas 6498, 
41.	1960 Bulova gold plated, cal. 11ALL, 
42.	1968 Certina Town & Country square watch, cal. AS,
43.	1960 Favre-Leuba, California Dial, 
44.	2000 ladies and mens Fortis Flieger, both equipped with ETA 2824-2
45. 1960 Favre-45Leuba, California Dial,
46.	2000 ladies and mens Fortis Flieger, both equipped with ETA 2824-2,
47.	1960 Wakmann
48.	1960 Cordella
49.	1960 Arctos Diver’s watch, ca. PUW 1561,
50.	1930-1940 Hanhart Stopwatch, 
51.	1972 Junghand Olympic, 
52.	1975 Pallas, cal. PUW 1561, 
53.	1970 Stowa Seatime, green dial, very rare
54.	1968 Stowa Chronograph, gold plated, cal. Landeron 248
55. 2009 Two Seagull chronographs, cal. Seagull ST 19
56.	1980 Sector sport chronograph, SGE 300, gold plated on stainless steel,
57.	2005 two Seiko – Black Monster, Orange Monster, SKX 779, SKX 780,
58.	1960 Swiss Emperor Wrist Alarm Watch, 
59.	1940 Wyler Incaflex, very rare, retcangular case, 
60.	1968 Valgine chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733, rare with aubergine dial
61.	1960 GUB, cal. 60.1, perfectly restored
62.	1960 Lucerne Wirst Watch Alarm, cal. AS 1627
63.	1970 Stowa Ladies wrist watch

Pics are to be found all over on WUS and available upon request.


----------



## Sean779

Mike, that's horrible. Makes me hurt so I imagine how you must feel.


----------



## Metlin

***** H! That's a lot of excellent watches. I'm terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## horrovac

Bloody hell... Were they at least insured?


----------



## Bidle

Sorry for all the watches but,... try to keep in mind it's just stuff. Hope you aren't injured and hope you'll cope with it mentally! 

Take care!!


----------



## BaCaitlin

Mike- So sorry to hear some dirtbag made off with your collection. I'll make sure to check against your list when I look at watches on the bay and other sites.


----------



## hiro1963

I'm so sorry to hear that. Hope you didn't get hurt.


----------



## Random Letters

Cripes!

Thankfully you are healthy enough to post about the loss, but I feel for you. 

What happened?


----------



## sharkfin

Wow, just wrong. Hope you're ok and can get your stuff back.
Thats a big haul, its bound to show up somewhere for sale on the net.

Good luck and be well.


----------



## copperjohn

Wow. Very sorry to hear that. I'll keep the list handy as I look at several sales forum sites.

I had been lax putting my few pieces in the gun safe when leaving the house for awhile. Guess I'll be a little better about that. We can all be a victim. 

Hope you visit some pawn shops to put the word out to them.


----------



## Patstarrx

Mike I hope your ok. Sorry to hear this, its horrible.
Hope they find the bastards


----------



## craniotes

Not sure what I can do to help, but if you think of anything let me know. In the meantime, thank God you and your family are all right; in the end, that's what really counts.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## pacifichrono

I can't imagine what a loss this is for you, Mike. I'll be on the lookout for some of your vintage pieces.


----------



## DoctorC

My condolences on your loss. We've had our house broken into and and looted and I can still only imagine the ordeal you are going through. While nothing of ours was seen again, I have had two close friends who were robbed recently have the punks who committed the crimes be caught and duly sentenced. Stay in contact with the police, let everybody know, forums, pawn shops, newspaper, television, and keep your eyes and ears open. In this day of complete scrutiny and interconnection, you may be surprised at what can be solved.


----------



## mikeynd

OMG,that's the worst watch theft i have ever heard..I sure hope they catch them losers for you Mike,and i will keep my fingers crossed to..Take care


----------



## Watchbreath

:-( Real tragic news, I know the feeling, I really hope you get them back.


----------



## homathetes

Very sorry to hear about this, best wishes recovering. Hope you and your family are safe and ok.


----------



## t20569cald

WOW, sorry to hear that Mike.


----------



## giosdad

That is horrible news. I hope everybody in your family is OK and these people are caught.


----------



## rationaltime

Mike,

I am sorry about your loss, but happy you are all right.

I took the liberty of alphabetizing the list for convenient
reference when we are browsing watches for sale.

Thanks,
rationaltime


-------------------------------------------------------
Watches stolen from Mike Stuffler 13 May 2011 
If you think you see one of these watches please 
notify Mike Stuffler or any watchuseek moderator.

I became a victim of a robbery today in London
Here's the list of watches stolen

2008 Archimede Pilot Chronograph, reference UA 7939-C1.2, cal. Valjoux 7750 
2008 Archimede Pilot Original, Junghans cal. 687, rare and limited
2009 Archimede Pilot XLH 45mm, cal. Unitas 6498, 
1960 Arctos Diver’s watch, ca. PUW 1561,

2003 Bethge custom made watch “Stuffler” printed on the dial
1960 Bulova gold plated, cal. 11ALL, 
1990 Breitling Colt, Ref. A17035-0413 No. 28601, cal. ETA 2824-2,
1972 Breitling SeaShark, ETA 2824-2, on stainless steel bracelet, collector’s item

1975 Certina 18k gold watch, inherited from my father. engraving on the back: “Zum 25. Hochzeitstag”
1968 Certina Town & Country square watch, cal. AS,
1990 Chronoswiss, gold plated chronograph with moon indication and pointer date, reference CH77951 SW, cal. Valjoux 7750,
1960 Cordella

2005 Damasko DC 56, chronograph, serial number DC 56.0012, Valjoux 7750
2007 Damasko DA 36, ETA 2836-2
2010 Damasko DA 46, DA 46.0019, ETA 2836-2

1960 Favre-Leuba, California Dial, 
2000 Fortis Flieger, ladies and mens, both equipped with ETA 2824-2
Fulgor Alarm Watch, cal. AS 5008, gold plated, only 50 watches have been made

1964 Gallet Chronograph, cal. Landeron 149
1972 Gigandet, gold plated chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733,
2001 Glashütte Original Flieger Chronograph, reference 39-31-07-07-04, cal. GUB 39-31, 
Glashütte Original, ref. 10-31-01-0104, cal. GUB 10-30, 800 pieces have been produced
1960 GUB, cal. 60.1, perfectly restored

1930-1940 Hanhart Stopwatch, 
2000 Jean Marcel chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7750
1972 Junghans Olympic, 

2009 Laco Chronograph, Limited Edition No. 44/44, cal. Valjoux 7750, modified to bi-compax layout
2010 Laco Pilot watch, 42mm, ETA 2824-2
1939 Longines, 18k, rectangular case, engraving on the back “Macalay Club 5” and “W.M.Scott, in absolutely stunning condition, rare
1960 Lucerne Wirst Watch Alarm, cal. AS 1627

1968 Nivada Chronograph, “Aviator”, cal. Valjoux 23
2005 Nomos Tangente, ca. Peseux 7001,
2002 Orient, Orien Star, GMT, Limited Edition, was only available on the Japanese market
1975 Pallas, cal. PUW 1561, 

1990 Rado La Coupole Ladies No. 33773664, reference QD 9014 129.4077.4.015, Quartz, 
1970 Record by Longines, cal. ??
1956 Rolex Precision, cal. 1000
2003 Rolex Submariner Date, reference 16610, No. Y 907354 (Box and certificate still with me)
2009 Ruhla Kampfschwimmer, Limited Edition of 999 pieces

2009 Seagull chronographs (Two) , cal. Seagull ST 19
2010 Schauer (Jörg) Chronograph Kulisse 10, Valjoux 7753
1980 Sector sport chronograph, SGE 300, gold plated on stainless steel,
Seiko Spirit, reference SCV 003,
2005 Seiko (two) – Black Monster, Orange Monster, SKX 779, SKX 780,

2004 Stowa Antea Limited Edtion 17/500, cal. ETA 2640, 
2010 Stowa Chronograph 1938, ca. Valjoux 7750 modified to bi-compax,
2008 Stowa Marine Date, cal. ETA 2824-2, 
2010 Stowa Marine, cal. ETA 2801, limited edition, No. 11, engraving on the back 
2006 Stowa Flieger, special edition (10 pieces worldwide), ETA 2801, 
2006 Stowa Seatime, Limited Edition, No. 73/75, very rare and sought for
1960 Stowa Diver’s watch
1970 Stowa Seatime, green dial, very rare
1968 Stowa Chronograph, gold plated, cal. Landeron 248
1970 Stowa Ladies wrist watch

1960 Swiss Emperor Wrist Alarm Watch, 

Union chronograph, very rare and sought for, cal. GUB 26, 
1968 Valgine chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733, rare with aubergine dial
2009 Vickers Watch Company London Marine
1960 Wakmann
1940 Wyler Incaflex, very rare, retcangular case, 
2003 Zeno Pilot, reference 500A/SV, cal. ETA 2824-2, 

Pics are to be found all over on WUS and available upon request.
------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Eeeb

Oh my... this makes me ill. I had never realized the depth of your collection. At least they will be hard to fence and these were experienced if not professionals. So they won't want to just dump them. But you know the drill better than I. Good luck to you.


----------



## Nolans

Mike, I'm very sorry to hear about the robbery of your collection. I hope you and yours are well and I will keep these watches in mind whilst surfing.


----------



## cfmartin

I hope your watches are all returned to you.
And I hope the thieves are brought to justice.

I am new to the forum, and this news is very sad.
Good luck to you Sir.


----------



## toxicavenger

Thankfully your family is safe.


----------



## bydandie

Sorry to hear that Mike, even worse when many of the pieces are irreplaceable! 

One consolidation must be that with such a large amount of unusual watches these will be very difficult to shift without being discovered.


----------



## village

Bloody Hell! That must hurt. I hope you are OK Mike,and that some if not all of the stolen watches might turn up somewhere. As has been mentioned,its not going to be an easy job for whoever stole them to sell them on.


----------



## publandlord

That's a horrible thing to happen. I hope your favourites can be replaced, in time, and the irreplaceables... well, pawn shops and eBay, hopefully the community will spot a few for you.


----------



## JohnF

Hi Mike -

Devastating. Crikey! Damn. My deepest sympathies. данунах! なんとひどい事か!

Words fail me. Just hope someone gets the bastards!

JohnF


----------



## Spit161

Mike, Sorry to hear about this - I hope you find the watches and the robbers soon, so as some proper punishment can be dispensed!
At least you are ok, Mike. Watches can be replaced - you can not! 

cheers.


----------



## jameswatch

I have forwarded this on to my suppliers.



stuffler said:


> Here's the list of watches stolen
> 
> 1.	1956 Rolex Precision, cal. 1000
> 2.	Fulgor Alarm Watch, cal. AS 5008, gold plated, only 50 watches have been made
> 3.	1972 Gigandet, gold plated chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733,
> 4.	1990 Chronoswiss, gold plated chronograph with moon indication and pointer date, reference CH77951 SW, cal. Valjoux 7750,
> 5.	1990 Breitling Colt, Ref. A17035-0413 No. 28601, cal. ETA 2824-2,
> 6.	1972 Breitling SeaShark, ETA 2824-2, on stainless steel bracelet, collector's item
> 7.	1939 Longinges, 18k, rectangular case, engraving on the back "Macalay Club 5" and "W.M.Scott, in absolutely stunning condition, rare
> 8.	2003 Rolex Submariner Date, reference 16610, No. Y 907354 (Box and certificate still with me)
> 9.	2002 Orient, Orienstar, GMT, Limited Edition, was only available on the Japanese market
> 10.	2005 Damasko DC 56, chronograph, serial number DC 56.0012, Valjoux 7750
> 11.	2007 Damasko DA 36, ETA 2836-2
> 12.	2010 Damasko DA 46, DA 46.0019, ETA 2836-2
> 13.	2001 Glashütte Original Flieger Chronograph, reference 39-31-07-07-04, cal. GUB 39-31,
> 14.	2004 Stowa Antea Limited Edtion 17/500, cal. ETA 2640,
> 15.	1990 Ladies Rado La Coupole No. 33773664, reference QD 9014 129.4077.4.015, Quartz,
> 16.	Glashütte Original, ref. 10-31-01-0104, cal. GUB 10-30, 800 pieces have been produced
> 17.	2009 Ruhla Kampfschwimmer, Limited Edition of 999 pieces
> 18.	2009 Vickers Watch Company London Marine
> 19.	1964 Gallet Chronograph, cal. Landeron 149
> 20.	1968 Nivada Chronograph, "Aviator", cal. Valjoux 23
> 21.	1970 Record by Longines, cal. ??
> 22.	2000 Jean Marcel chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7750
> 23.	2009 Laco Chronograph, Limited Edition No. 44/44, cal. Valjoux 7750, modified to bi-compax layout
> 24.	2010 Stowa Chronograph 1938, ca. Valjoux 7750 modified to bi-compax,
> 25.	2010 Jörg Schauer Chronograph Kulisse 10, Valjoux 7753
> 26.	1975 Certina 18k gold watch, inherited from my father. engraving on the back: "Zum 25. Hochzeitstag"
> 27.	2010 Laco Pilot watch, 42mm, ETA 2824-2
> 28.	2008 Archimede Pilot Chronograph, reference UA 7939-C1.2, cal. Valjoux 7750
> 29.	2008 Archimede Pilot Original, Junghans cal. 687, rare and limited
> 30.	2008 Stowa Marine Date, cal. ETA 2824-2,
> 31.	2010 Stowa Marine, cal. ETA 2801, limited edition, No. 11, engraving on the back
> 32.	2006 Stowa Flieger, special edition (10 pieces worldwide), ETA 2801,
> 33.	Seiko Spirit, reference SCV 003,
> 34.	2006 Stowa Seatime, Limited Edition, No. 73/75, very rare and sought for
> 35.	2005 Nomos Tangente, ca. Peseux 7001,
> 36.	1960 Stowa Diver's watch
> 37.	2003 custom made Bethge watch, "Stuffler" printed on the dial
> 38.	2003 Zeno Pilot, reference 500A/SV, cal. ETA 2824-2,
> 39.	Union chronograph, very rare and sought for, cal. GUB 26,
> 40.	2009 Archimede Pilot XLH 45mm, cal. Unitas 6498,
> 41.	1960 Bulova gold plated, cal. 11ALL,
> 42.	1968 Certina Town & Country square watch, cal. AS,
> 43.	1960 Favre-Leuba, California Dial,
> 44.	2000 ladies and mens Fortis Flieger, both equipped with ETA 2824-2
> 45. 1960 Favre-45Leuba, California Dial,
> 46.	2000 ladies and mens Fortis Flieger, both equipped with ETA 2824-2,
> 47.	1960 Wakmann
> 48.	1960 Cordella
> 49.	1960 Arctos Diver's watch, ca. PUW 1561,
> 50.	1930-1940 Hanhart Stopwatch,
> 51.	1972 Junghand Olympic,
> 52.	1975 Pallas, cal. PUW 1561,
> 53.	1970 Stowa Seatime, green dial, very rare
> 54.	1968 Stowa Chronograph, gold plated, cal. Landeron 248
> 55. 2009 Two Seagull chronographs, cal. Seagull ST 19
> 56.	1980 Sector sport chronograph, SGE 300, gold plated on stainless steel,
> 57.	2005 two Seiko - Black Monster, Orange Monster, SKX 779, SKX 780,
> 58.	1960 Swiss Emperor Wrist Alarm Watch,
> 59.	1940 Wyler Incaflex, very rare, retcangular case,
> 60.	1968 Valgine chronograph, cal. Valjoux 7733, rare with aubergine dial
> 61.	1960 GUB, cal. 60.1, perfectly restored
> 62.	1960 Lucerne Wirst Watch Alarm, cal. AS 1627
> 63.	1970 Stowa Ladies wrist watch
> 
> Pics are to be found all over on WUS and available upon request.


----------



## Graeme

I'm sorry to hear about this Mike. I hope you find those guys and get it all back soon. 

At least you are safe, that is the most important part. 

Regards
Graeme.


----------



## sapcmc

I am sorry for the loss. Hope all is well with you and family and do hope those [email protected]#!%#%$ get caught soon.


----------



## GJ

Holy smoke Mike... I am speachless...

So sorry to hear this horrible news.

I really hope they catch the guy or guys who did this and hopefully you will get your beloved watches back.

All the best.


----------



## harris498

Very sorry for your loss. Hope things get better!


----------



## Raza

Holy ..... That's ....ed up Mike. I'm sorry all that got stolen, and I hope you and your family are alright.


----------



## Janne

Of course, I feel terribly sorry. Bastards. :-|

Mike, I will keep my eyes open on a couple of Auction sites I frequent daily.

EASILY ACCESSIBLE.PLEASE MAKE A SEPARATE STICKY WITH PICS. PEASE PUT THE SERIAL AND OTHER NUMBERS 

IT IS TOO KOMPLEX TO LOOK UP EVERY WATCH ON WUS.


----------



## pej

Oh my.. I'm speachless!
I know this comment will be utterly useless but it's all I can do. Wish I could help!

I've noted the list and will be on the lookout for any of these watches.


----------



## novedl

many watchuseek members also participate on other watch boards. guys please link back to this thread on any other forum you contribute to because you just never know what may happen.

thanks guys.


----------



## LouS

Good God - awful. On the lookout for these. If everyone keeps their eyes open, these must pop up somewhere.


----------



## Cowboy Bebop

Mike, I'm so sorry for your lost and I hope that the police get a lead on this. I feel your pain, and know that your watches did mean a lot to you especially considering how long it may have taken you to collect them. I hope you get thru this as a strong individual and again, I hope that something turns up.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

My heart goes out to you.

Regards,

Bill Bartlett


----------



## mickmo92

OMG, that is terrible! I am so sorry to hear that. I hope you will be able to at least get some of them back. It is a disgrace that there are people around that do such terrible things.


----------



## jole777

I've read about this even on our local watch forums.
I am very sorry this happened to you,I know that it's tough to accept that some lowlife stole from you (was robbed too).I hope they find the scumbags and you get your watches back!


----------



## 34dean

Did you have insurance for the entire lot?


----------



## Domtime

Mike,i'm so sorry to hear this I hope you are okay,and they find these criminals soon.We will all 
keep an eye out for you in the meantime......Take care.


----------



## Wetworks

This absolutely stinks, Mike. I've sent you a PM regarding some tactics police may wish to employ regarding this theft. I would encourage others that may have some clues, tips or ideas to convey them privately as criminals could be utilizing this forum or Google searches for nefarious means.


----------



## TheHobbit

Sorry to hear this. Hope things turn out well and hope they are caught.


----------



## StufflerMike

Set up a public photobucket account here: Pictures by StoleninLondon - Photobucket


----------



## Balidaan

Mike, this is truly depressing. I can't imagine how you feel.
Glad to hear you're ok and I hope the SOB gets caught soon. I would personally like to sock him.


----------



## Axelay2003

This is unbelievable! I will definately be on the look out. I guess if the watches that are listed are sold without papers and boxes, then that should trigger a red flag.


----------



## Sparcster

Really sorry for your loss and I hope you and your family are ok!? 

I will keep a look out when browsing the auctions and any fairs I go to!

Once again... Sorry for your loss and I hope they catch whoever did this...


----------



## sfnewguy

Very sorry to hear of your loss. That's horrible. Was this a burglary? Hopefully the thieves will be dumb enough to sell them online on Ebay or one of the forums.


----------



## jaytaylor

So sorry to hear this.

I know how it feels, I was burgled in north London and I did not have any insurance. Everything I owned of value was stolen including two downhill Mtb bikes which I had just finished building to top spec. Insurance was on my "to do" list.

It broke me for a while and to this day (8 years on) it still makes me sick to the stomach.

I hate with a passion the scum who do this.

May they rot in hell.


----------



## malioil

Gosh, it hurts reading this, I would never want to imagine how this feels.

May these bastards be caught swiftly- all the best mate.


----------



## Cybotron

Damn that sucks. So sorry to hear about this.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster

That is the type of thing i dont want to read i only hope the Ba&£%@£% get caught!


----------



## Hippocampus

This truly makes me sick, I'm very very sorry to hear this. Surely the bastard(s) must have known they were robbing a man of his hobby. Sincerely hope they are brought to justice. Take care


----------



## jacky8888

really sorry for your loss....... my condolence to u.... take care..


----------



## crazyfingers

Damn!! Really sorry to read about this. Its not only the value, but also the sentiments attached to those watches that have been taken away. The only good thing here is that you are okay. Hope those bastards get what they deserve and soon!


----------



## yande

This is every watch enthusiasts worst nightmare.
I found this thread through another forum (OTD) so the grapevine is working. I'm sure you will have had serial numbers recorded as the post I read on OTD was a reminder for everyone to do the same, and not just on your computer which will probably be stolen as well if you are such an unfortunate. It is not a nice feeling being robbed so I do empathise. 
All it needs is for one of these watches to pop up to get a lead on the low lifes. Good luck and condolences.


----------



## glimmer

Mike, I am terribly sorry to hear about this. I hope you are all right physically.


----------



## Elmo18

This is truly lower than low.

Mike, very sorry for what has happened, and good to hear you and your family are physically safe.


----------



## NMGE17

Very sorry to see this. I hope something turns up.

Nigel


----------



## tom_hanx

I posted already on the topic but threads are numerous, so keeping it short - I am always angered when I see bad stuff happening to good people. My heart goes out to you, Mike. Hope you and your loved ones are alright and the damage is limited to watches.

My take is that the robbers were well informed. Also, without sounding like a compliment, I do not wish to believe there were our regular dumb junkies. Perhaps worth looking through the list of past trade contacts (who might have your mailing/home address)? Some repeat meetings with people outside your regular circle of contacts? Not trying to play detective here - just trying to stay collected and focused on the problem.

With above in mind, I think the community should be aware these may not show up for sale tomorrow but in weeks (or, God forbid, months). We should, as friends and fellow members, be prepared for when any of these show up for sale.

We should be cold-blooded and negotiate a purchase or setup calls with the "seller" in order to obtain maximum *valuable *information - both for Mike and the police. Phone numbers, user handles, location, if the watch gods meant it - setup face-to-face and alert Mike and the authorities. *I do not, repeat DO NOT* recommend taking justice into our own hands but rather - make it easy for the authorities to take this/these low-life humanoids to jail.

The collection is not your random, common, every-day pieces lot, so any of these will stand out - I am pleading to all fellow members to keep an open eye. In case you spot something even-slightly-off, contact the Mods or Mike *via PM* (do not leak info to the potential offender). This will allow them to capture IP addresses and our side, start engaging with the "lucky" seller. We should be smart and act together.

If there was ever a case, where I wish the perpetrators were nailed - this is it. If by chance any of them is reading this - karma is a b**ch, there won't be a day in your life where you will not pay for what you have done.


----------



## Jaimie

Wow, sorry for the lose and hope that you are all right. I cannot even imagine.


----------



## TLex

Mike, I'm very to sorry to hear your awful news!


----------



## Victor Boyd

Mike , So sorry to hear of this . I hope that you and your family are unharmed !


----------



## capice

wow Mike, sorry for your loss......was there a tradeshow that you were carrying this lot around?
Hope the thieves will be caught.


----------



## StufflerMike

My thanks go out to all of you who helped (me) to spread this bad news all over the globe within just a couple of hours. Got reactions from all over the world from China to Slovenia, Poland, Singapore,....you name it.

Thanks a lot !


----------



## Zidane

That's terrible. Hope they catch the bastard(s).


----------



## mrsnak

Really sorry to hear this. The second story I've heard in a couple months.
Maybe you can post pictures all in one area for easier reference. Will make it better for quick eBay spots.


----------



## JDS (Ohio)

*Mike,*
I heard about this through the EOT/UDWF. I hope everyone is safe and that your property is recovered intact. If there is some way to put a sticky on the different WUS forums (I usually only go to the Mark II forum myself) and keep that list where we can compare watches we're offered for sale against it, that might help to track the perpetrator(s) down.


----------



## borracho536

Word is traveling fast..I saw this on vwvortex...Volkswagen site. It may take a while but I bet the perps will be tracked down. GL to the OP!


----------



## Fantasyvoyager

Just makes me sick to hear about your loss, hope they NAIL those thieves.
I am keeping my eyes peeled for the watches on the list.
Hope you don't give up your hobby. 
FV


----------



## saintsman

Mike, What goes around, comes around. It may be small comfort, but whom ever did it will get their come-uppance. Karma will see to that.


----------



## watchdaddy1

F'N DIRTBAGS....How sad this is too hear, I only wish that these punk-ass *****es get what's coming & quick/swift


----------



## Melou

This makes me sick to my stomach. Best of luck In getting your pieces back Mike.

Guys, might want to start visiting your local used watch reseller... It might have a new client soon, keep an eye open.


----------



## publandlord

It's sad, but Britain is the robbery capital of Europe, and London the robbery capital of Britain, so this is constant and elevated threat. Notably, quite a few people on other, British-only forums did not have much sympathy; perhaps they think Mike Stuffler is rich, and thus got what was coming to him? I am ashamed to have to share a country with such people. But I hope the good outweighs the bad, and Mike gets his belongings back.


----------



## sjb

publandlord said:


> It's sad, but Britain is the robbery capital of Europe, and London the robbery capital of Britain, so this is constant and elevated threat. Notably, quite a few people on other, British-only forums did not have much sympathy; perhaps they think Mike Stuffler is rich, and thus got what was coming to him? I am ashamed to have to share a country with such people. But I hope the good outweighs the bad, and Mike gets his belongings back.


What is wrong with these people! This is terrible,obviously a very sad loss .
Is our country really the robbery capital of europe?? What is it coming to.

Anyone know how it happened/circumstances??


----------



## diosrl

This watches will probably be sold in bulk, and change several "owners" until the final customer. Which can be located anywhere in the world, mostly in Europe ...

I am sorry but I don't think much will be recovered... Even if the real value is high, the Market is different.. 

You should also consider sending the list, including complete description and serials to the Interpol and to all the manufacturers and their certified Service centers across the world. 

Also to all Grey Market dealers on the chrono24 site, eBay, amazon and so on. 

Ofcourse every watch forum should have a sticky note about this.

You could also create a complete webpage-like a blog- containing all this information for quick reference. I can help you with that if you wish. 

I had robbed in the past and I recovered two times the goods with the help of the Internet, friends and the Police. IT can be done, but its not easy at all, especially considering this large quantity.


----------



## Teakdust

Sorry to hear about the loss of your collection Mike. You might consider setting up a Google Notifications using each item stolen. If it pops up on an automated Google search, it will notify you so you can check out the site it was listed on. A long shot, but with the loss of a collection like that, it might be well worth the trouble.


----------



## scooter0191

***** ,so sorry to hear this , hands should be cut off and heads should roll for this , all the very best in getting them back, 
best regards scooter0191


----------



## BDH

My fiancee's car was robbed a few days ago, and now this... crime doesn't pay! Sorry for the loss of watches, that is very sad. Hopefully, these perps get caught and the justice system handles them properly. 

I made a link in my signature (the least I can do), and will post in the Timezone sales forum unless it gets deleted since it isn't a real "sale." 

best of luck. 

- BDH

EDIT: Posted on timezone sales forum, and it was immediately deleted. It is a shame that even when it is important, the mods there feel the need to delete a thread that even references another forum or isn't an actual sale... did anyone see the info posted elsewhere on TZ?


----------



## yande

BDH said:


> did anyone see the info posted elsewhere on TZ?


No, but it was good to see a post on the OTD forum by the owner, with a link to this thread, bringing other members attention to Mikes loss.


----------



## MaxStatic

I....uhhh...I don't know what to say. Mike, I feel you pain brother. 

Care to share some details of how this happened, was it a B&E, were you setting up for a deal or show, etc? Maybe it would be helpful, maybe not and ultimately it's your privacy.

I'm glad your ok and at the end of the day, it's just stuff, but stuff with a sizable investment in both money and love.


----------



## jrhowe

Hi there
Just couple of suggestions keep an eye on Fellows auctions Birmingham,and the clock and watch fairs in Birmingham and London.And Greys Arcade in London the trade is full of Rogues!


----------



## Ian Summerscales

No way this is terrible I can understand your feelings as I have had the same done albeit not on such a scale I would suggest the majority of these watches cannot be replaced on the other hand I would suggest that if these come up for sale they will also stand out and the culprit will be tracked down. The most annoying thing is these assholes will not even be aware of their value in cost and have no idea of their cost in time collecting and caring for them. W***ers!!!!


----------



## StufflerMike

The photobucket album had + 8800 visits. That's a big surprise for me.

Local radio reported it and the local Twickenham & Richmond Times did as well: http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtim...ollection_watches_in_daytime_burglary/?ref=mr


----------



## napel

Travesty


----------



## much_gtr

omg that is terrible

any news on the watches?


----------



## spacemanspliff

Wow. I'm speechless. Just terrible mike. Hope they get the guys who did this.


----------



## yande

I subscribe to the odd watch sales newsletter. I felt that this one was pertinent with regard to Mike's situation. I hope it is ok to post a copy of it here, with the credit to the author: I guess the moral to this post is; never give up hope.

*** Why serial numbers are so important?

The other day I was going through a pile of old watch magazines, when a
glossy two-page flyer "flew out" of the Horologian Society.
The title grabbed my attention:

"STOLEN. The following watches were stolen in London on 2nd June, 1980.
Any information as to their whereabouts, etc. please pass to Det. Seargent McMahon,
Vine St Police station, London, SW1 or the Art and Antiques Squad,
New Scotland Yard, London Phone 01-230 2150"

What followed was a list of 13 pockewatches with photographs
and very detailed descriptions. The stuff were without any doubt both high grade
and highly collectable. A couple of watches were Breguet,
there was also a nice Kullberg, a Buffat Tourbillon and a vintage Lange.
I can almost feel the owner's pain.

I wondered what would be the chances, 30 years later, of tracking any of these watches?

To my surprise, it only took 2 minutes of googling to
track the Breguets. After all, individually numbered and unique in design,
they would be impossible to hide!

In November 1999, both Breguet No. 3259 and No 3964 were sold
at Christie's. Here is the link to No 3259:

Breguet. A fine gold and silver openface half quarter repeating lever pocketwatch with instantaneous hour indication | SIGNED BREGUET, NO. 3259, 1821 | Christie's

accompanied with provenance notes:

Purchased by M. Le Comte de Toreno, 4 September 1821, for 4,800 French Francs.
The Belin Collection, no. 170, Sotheby's, London, 29 November 1979, lot 194.

Based on the above, we know that last recorded sale was in November 1979. But what happened 
seven months later remains a mystery.

The second Breguet was also sold at the very same auction
so we can assume that they remained together for 19 years after the theft.
Curiously, both watches were no longer associated with their original chains and fobs.

I was able to trace one more watch: Hunt and Roskell No 10413.
It was mentioned in Merrill Lynch Cap Gemini (a managed fund) World Wealth report in 2007
and it is now part of a fund offered to investors interested in fine arts.
God's strange ways...

I guess it would not be all that difficult to trace most of the stolen watches.
Thanks to the fact that more auctioneers and dealers list stocks online, 
it would be just a matter of time before they will resurface.

So the bottom line is this: keep a good record of your collection.
Serial numbers, photos, detailed description including receipts, guarantee cards etc.
are essential if there would ever be need to report them as missing.

Second point: never buy a watch with serial numbers removed!
And dare I say - never deal with dealers who refuse to disclose serial numbers online!
Dealers have only two "valid" reasons for not disclosing serial numbers publicly:
for fear that such stock could be stolen or to 'cook the books' and avoid GST and income tax.
A legitimate business should also provide and disclose unique stock numbers,
valuations and Tax invoices.

Second hand dealing in Australia is a highly regulated area and have strict rules with regards to handling
stock and collecting data - including regular reporting to the Police. Therefore it is not a matter of choice to report or
not, to disclose or not or to hide and play dumb. 
This is the only way to keep the traders 'honest'.

Similar regulations are in place in almost
every country in the world. Online dealing is no different to 'over the counter' dealing
so the same rules apply. Don't settle for less because by buying illegitimate stock or supporting 
shonky dealers, you are actually sailing in murky waters - and possibly be the first one
to sink ending up as shark's feed.

Remember: the honest dealer has nothing to hide!

At the end of the day, we are merely guardians 
taking care of fine horlology for generations to come.
What an enjoyable and noble task!

The author of the aboce can be found here: ROLEX OMEGA PANERAI CARTIER watches by Nicholas Hacko, watch dealer Sydney - Australia

I hope this this post is relevent and Mods, please delete if I have erred by posting it in anyway. Only trying to help. The world is a very small place these days, and it hard to hide such a rare and extensive collection as Mike's is.


----------



## geeksquad527

this is some crazy ..... so sorry man!


----------



## Eeeb

Good post. Thanks.

In the States, the original owner can recover the watch with no recourse to the subsequent owner (other than them suing who THEY bought the watch from). Indeed, a charge of 'receiving stolen property' can be made under some circumstances. Just like on eBay, buy the seller. It saves headaches and possible losses.


----------



## pexyme

Good luck Mike.
I hope your valuable collection gets back to you somehow.


----------



## Eeeb

pexyme said:


> Good luck Mike.
> I hope your valuable collection gets back to you somehow.


So far, no joy... Probably the hue and cry has made them hard to fence. Given the position of the owner, I suspect the perpetrators are leery of approaching most. Right now I suspect they would get the best deal from the insurer.


----------



## StufflerMike

Still no joy- Appeal for information after 63 watches are stolen - Metropolitan Police Service


----------



## 5freddys

stuffler said:


> Still no joy- Appeal for information after 63 watches are stolen - Metropolitan Police Service


Did you receive the insurance money yet?


----------



## steeviee

Oh dear,
My heart dropped as soon as I read this. I hope you and your loved ones are ok and dealing with this as best as possible under the circumstances. I sincerely hope whomever committed this atrocity is brought to justice. I will definitely keep a lookout for your watches.


----------



## JohnWatch

That is terrible! 
I hope you get your watches back... I hate these %#6 people that steal other people´s things.
With such a long list, it might be possible that whoever stole them will try to sell them to someone that will call the police. It would be nice to recover all or at least most of your dear watches. That´s a long list of very good watches, I can just imagine the toughts that went through your mind at the time... 

Best of luck getting them back!


----------



## Smudge45

There are some real scum bags out there! hope you manage to recover your brood.


----------



## markrlondon

I have no idea if there is any connection but the Metropolitan Police in London have recently seized a hoard of suspected stolen watches as part of 'Operation Avitus'. There is a Flickr page with pics and contact details here: Tower Hamlets - Operation Avitus - a set on Flickr


----------



## StufflerMike

No news at all.

Pics here: Pictures by StoleninLondon - Photobucket


----------



## Sean779

stuffler said:


> No news at all.
> 
> Pics here: Pictures by StoleninLondon - Photobucket


It's a privilege to look through what was your collection. I'm glad you have the photos--good ones at that.


----------



## JayJayPee

Never saw this part of the forum until now. This is ridiculously sad and frustrating. Hoping for good news for you Mike!


----------



## elee888

dang.. that's a long list. sorry to hear about you loss.


----------



## basculante

That should be the death sentence


----------



## SethThomas

StufflerMike said:


> No news at all.
> 
> Pics here: Pictures by StoleninLondon - Photobucket


9 years later, have any ever turned up? Or original thief discovered?


----------



## StufflerMike

2012: The Damasko DA36 on a Watch Fair in Cologne, sold there by a London pawnshop owner from Hatton Garden almost 1 year after the burglary. The „incident“ as it has happened was reported to Twickenham Police Station as well. However, police did not take any action based on my report (as far as I know). Crime reference no.: 0705330/11. The Damasko DA36 was part of 5 watches the pawn shop owner took in for „repair“. The „deliverer“ never ever showed up again. That‘s what the pawn shop owner stated but it should be noted that none of my watches needed any repair or service.

2019: The Rolex Submariner was taken to a watch shop for repair, Hatton Garden again. The shop checked thewatchregister.com and found out it was stolen but the shop owner could not get hold of the watch. The watch is still registered on watchregister.com.


----------



## Roningrad

Hi Mike. Really feel for you. I do hope you and your loved ones are alright. That’s what matters most. 

If I spot any of the listed items you had shared, i will inform u immediately. If there’s anything or any matter I may be able to help, in my own small way please don’t hesitate to ask.


----------



## Alwaysontime12

My heart fell to the floor when I saw this. I agree with the other member....this should be punishable by death. I cant imagine the time and emotion that went into procuring that collection. Make a grown man cry. I know its been 9-10 years but I'm sorry sir.


----------

